# Nepal - Jumla to Phoksundo Lake



## emydura (Feb 6, 2010)

For various reasons, it has taken me a while to get back to this. Previously I showed some photos from the Jumla to Rara Lake trek (& return). Once we returned back to Jumla we moved on towards Dunai and Phoksundo Lake (another 2 weeks). This is the Dolpo area which lies in a rain shadow, hence it is much dryer than the Rara Lake region. Some of you may have seen this region in a movie called Himalaya. If you haven’t seen it, it is well worth checking out just for the amazing cinematography alone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himalaya_(film) 


I have a few nice photos of local village people etc which I will finish off with when I have got them together. 

David

Fairly typical houses in the region. 















































Thulo River. Very dry and dusty in this region. No less beautiful though.






















Suli Gaad River


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2010)

As you can see, it is incredibly dry once you get further up.











I’m looking rougher and rougher. We replaced one porter from the Rara Lake trek with 2 porters for this section. My Nepalese colleagues giving a traditional Nepalese photo smile. They are always laughing and smiling until you put a camera on them.






Suligad Falls is the biggest falls in Nepal (167m). You can just see the top in this photo.






A herd of yaks near the village of Ringmo. You wonder what they eat.





















The village of Ringmo.






Phoksundo Lake - Don’t adjust your monitors. The lake really is that blue. There is no aquatic life in the water which makes the water extremely clear.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing David...just amazing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 6, 2010)

emydura said:


> My Nepalese colleagues giving a traditional Nepalese photo smile. They are always laughing and smiling until you put a camera on them.



HA HA! That is just the opposite of Japan - poker face until you point a camera and then everybody is smiling and generally acting silly!

Just stunning David...especially the Suli Gaad River...a good place to die. Thanks for sharing these, you just made my day.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love your photography. My fav. is the Suli Gaad River photos. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> HA HA! That is just the opposite of Japan - poker face until you point a camera and then everybody is smiling and generally acting silly!



Some times you don't want big smiles but there are other times you do. This Nepalese girl has one of the most beautiful smiles I have ever seen. But of course if you even go close to a camera it disappears. What I would do to get round this was to just fire off quickly a whole lot of shots - one after another (could be 20 or 30). They would get so uncomfortable they would burst out smiling and laughing. That is what I did in this case and I got the photo I wanted. I've printed this photo out and I am going to send it to her. 

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2010)

Another beautiful set of photos, David. You are an excellent photographer. I especially love the 3rd one and the waterfall on the black rocks. But they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 6, 2010)

Your wonderful photos and descriptions make me glad I live on this planet, but they also cause me to realize that, as much of it as I have already visited, there's a lot more I haven't.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 7, 2010)

now this is really a lovely bright smile!!!! Bravo!!!!

Thanks for this other excellent set of photos David!!!! You realized extremely good shots showing this majestic scenery, mountains and water, at its best!!!! 

Jean

btw that red little bridge does not look too secure , at least the right side's end !


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> btw that red little bridge does not look too secure , at least the right side's end !



That was one of the more secure bridges I have seen in Nepal. Some of them can be shockers. Like rope bridges with missing planks swaying in the breeze 50m above the river with a herd of yaks coming the other way. Now that is frightening. 

I was a bit fixated with the Nepalese bridges. Everyone seems to be unique and make great photogarphic subjests. You could publish a book on them alone.

David


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 7, 2010)

Love it! Thank for sharing! 

Ramon


----------



## Hera (Feb 7, 2010)

Your eye for composition is wonderful. THank you for sharing these photos. My mouth is open in awe and I think you are so lucky to be able to travel in this manner. I know its not the typical vacation spot, but its authentic and a once in a life time experience. THis forum could be called VacationTalk for how many people here share their experiences and photos. WHat fun!!!!


----------



## etex (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your adventure!! Awesome photos!! It's great to see some of the magesty and richness in other parts of the world!! Thanks so much for showing us!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2010)

groovy stuff!!!!
wonder if the lake is acid or basic or why there's no life in it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 7, 2010)

Wonderful photography! Thanks for taking us on the tour with you.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for another set of beautiful photos! I love the picture of Phoksundo Lake, the color is amazing! :drool:


----------

